# Slow Twist Snaffle?



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question here, how harsh is a slow twist snaffle. We have temporarily put my horse in one, and previously he was in a simple d-ring snaffle.

Here's the deal, he has been hanging on my hands, and ignoring the aids to slow him down, so we have put this in his mouth. He doesn't seemto care, doesn't make a big deal out of it or anything. The weird thing is, after going from such a simple bit to this, I have noticed NO difference. Is this weird/bad?

I was googling the bit and all the reviews that popped up were "harsh," "strong," or "semi severe." I was not aware of this. When my mom brought it up to my trainer she said it isn't harsh and my horse doesn't seem to care (she has started giving him training rides once a week).

Anyway, do you think it's bad that we're riding him in this temporarily? And when will I know when we can switch him back, because I do NOT want him in this from now on.

By the way, I know changing the bit is not the answer to solving a problem, so no comments like that please =] This is simply being used as a "hey now, don't do that" until he realizes what we want. I just don't get why I haven't noticed a difference yet and he hasn't acted differently...

Oh, and it's not that I'm second guessing my trainer, well I guess I sorta am...but I'm trying to see what you guys think. She's a great trainer, no worries, I just feel like sometimes we don't agree on the same things...

Thanks!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I will never put anything without a smooth mouthpiece in my horses mouths.

Why? I just think it is unnecessary. There are plenty of bits out there that have more 'bite', more leverage, more strength, but still have a smooth mouthpiece that is comfortable for the horse to carry and play with when i'm not touching the reins. There are thinner bits, thicker bits, leverage bits, gag bits, ported bits, so on and so forth. I just don't see the need to use something that I don't see as comfortable for the horse to carry.



> Here's the deal, he has been hanging on my hands, and ignoring the aids to slow him down, so we have put this in his mouth. He doesn't seemto care, doesn't make a big deal out of it or anything. The weird thing is, after going from such a simple bit to this, I have noticed NO difference. Is this weird/bad?


Not so weird the way I see it. The new bit has zero difference in action to the old one - The only thing that has changed is the texture. It still performs in the exact same way. He may have thick gums and a not-so-sensitive mouth, and may have simply not even noticed the change in texture!

Don't know if you want thoughts or not, but if you want a change, then you need to change something - And in my view, just changing the texture of the mouthpiece won't do much other than maybe making him uncomfortable. 

He may go better and lighten up in a bit with a bit of gag action or a bit of curb action - Are you english or western? English you could try a kimberwick - A small amount of curb action, or a snaffle with hooks - A small amount of gag action.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm English =]

Thanks for your words, I see where you're coming from!

I was chatting about this with my mom, and I think maybe I need to just trust my trainer, afterall I got a trainer for advice, not for me to go around telling her what I want to do and she is doing it wrong. I trust her, she must have thought of this for a reason =] 

Sorry I just kind of created this thread for nothing, sometimes I just need to post something to get my thoughts out in front of me...

I would still love to hear what you have to say though! And yes, I'm still taking your words as advice and may mention them to her. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

dreamrideredc said:


> I'm English =]
> 
> Thanks for your words, I see where you're coming from!
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with questioning things and thinking out loud so to speak here on the forum. That's what we're here for :wink::lol:
I agree with W_S, you might ask your trainer if she thinks changing the action of the bit might be more effective. 
I'm not a fan of any type of twisted wire bits either. Especially the very thin types that can cause injury if used improperly.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Of course - I would listen to your trainer first and foremost :] She knows you and your horse and will have the best insight into the situation!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww thanks for understanding guys! I was worried I may offend you 

Oh, since I know there are other types of slow twists, this one is the thicker of the types, and it's an egg butt. Hopefully we won't have to use this one too long, I think the reason we are using it is because of the sharper edges, maybe he won't hang on it as much? I'm just surprised the little booger hasn't reacted any differently, still plays with it when he's just standing there too. How weird?!

https://www.bluegrasshorsesupply.com/shop/images/products/detail_207_twisted-eggbutt.-mjpg.jpg

here's a pic of the bit...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your horse is ignoring the bit then you are not timing the release correctly. When you pull on the rein you need to wait till he responds then release the pressure. If you release to early or too late he will not connect what you want. This is true of any bit. With a slow twist you need to be even more aware and have even better timing. If you work on giving a release at the proper time then you will see progress pretty soon but if you just keep changing bits pretty soon you will have a horse that is very difficult to control.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Kevin, that just kind of clicked in my mind, never thought of it that way! That gives me something to think about 

Boy am I glad my trainer is riding him, I can rely on her to ride him correctly...guess it's a good thing I ride with her there. I ask her so many questions throughout my ride she probably gets irriated :lol:


----------

